# Lump on baby goats neck



## Gatewo9 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello again .... I recently had asked y'all several questions bout my baby goat and things are going OK with her but need sum advice again. Zoe is now drinking 8-10 oz of whole milk 5-6 times a day...she's playful n seems happy .. But the lump on her neck has gotten bigger n has hardened... Was hoping it was milk neck not sure anymore ...been told by several people its the milk I don't believe that but concerned it mite be bottle jaw.. Her mother did pass from infection during birthing soo I'm kinda thinking it is parasites. Is she too young to worm? I have ivermectin and safeguard wormers should I and if so can u tell me a dosage for her. All advice n help is always greatly appreciated...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How old is she?


----------



## Gatewo9 (Mar 8, 2013)

She will be 3 weeks friday


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Milk goiters and bottle jaw are both soft swellings. The hardening sounds like an abscess. She's too young to show symptoms of CL, so I would guess she picked up a sticker.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Damfino.


----------



## Ashley Franklin (Jul 5, 2017)

How do you treat milk goiters bottle jaw?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Milk goiter and bottle jaw are 2 different things.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Milk goiters are deposits of fat in the throat area usually seen in kids that aren't yet weaned. They aren't a problem and will go away once the kid is weaned. 

Bottle jaw is swelling under the jaw caused by anemia. It can be treated by figuring out the cause of the anemia and treating that, and giving copper and iron supplements to help build the red blood cells back up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice.


----------

